# D League news 9/24



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*D-League 101*

With the start of the 2006-07 D-League season about two months away, the league's 12 franchises have been getting ready to assemble their rosters for training camp. Explained here are explain exactly what the process is for how a team acquires players for it's roster, the rules concerning NBA assignments and callups, and an overview of the franchises that will compete in the D-League this season.

The D-League is unique in the fact that players do not sign contracts with their teams. Instead all players sign a D-League Standard Player Contract with the league itself. The standard contract is one year in duration, but players are relieved of their contract obligations if they happen to sign a contract with an NBA team at any point during the season. Under the contract players can receive bonuses if their team makes the playoffs or if they earn individual accolades such as Most Valuable Player, Rookie of the Year, and First-Team All League.

Players who sign a contract with the D-League will eligible for the D-League draft, which takes place on November 2. The draft is one of several methods by which teams can obtain players to report to training camps, which will begin on November 12. The other possible options are players who played for that team last season, league allocations, local tryouts, and NBA assignments. D-League rosters must consist of ten D-League players, but may not exceed a total of 12 players include NBA assignments. If more than two NBA players are assigned at once a team must reduce its roster to avoid going over twelve players.

Tryouts: All D-League teams are conducting local tryouts in late October, from which one player each will be added to a team's roster.

Allocations: Teams can also be awarded up to two allocation players. These are typically players with significant local or player appeal to that market. For example, a player from the University of Texas being allocated to the Austin Toros.

NBA Assignments: NBA teams can assign up to two players who are rookies or in their second season to their D-League affiliate. Players can stay with the D-League team for as long as the team wishes, and be recalled back to the NBA at any time. However, a player can only be sent to the D-League a maximum of three times during the season.

D-League Franchises And Coaches

Albuquerque Thunderbirds

NBA Affiliations: Cleveland Cavaliers, Indiana Pacers, Phoenix Suns

The Albuquerque Thunderbirds are the defending champions of the D-League after defeating Ft. Worth in last season's championship game. The T-Birds are coached by Michael Cooper, the only individual to have won titles in all three NBA leagues. Cooper won five NBA titles as a player with the Los Angeles Lakers, and coached the L.A. Sparks to two WNBA titles before leading the T-Birds to the 2006 D-League title.

Anaheim Arsenal

NBA Affiliations: Los Angeles Clippers, Orlando Magic, Portland Trailblazers

The Anaheim Arsenal are one of four expansion teams to join the D-League for the 2006-07 season. Former NBA player Larry Smith, who served as an assistant with Albuquerque last season, will guide the Arsenal through their inaugural campaign.

Arkansas RimRockers

NBA Affiliations: Atlanta Hawks, Memphis Grizzlies, Miami Heat

The Arkansas RimRockers compiled a 24-24 record in 2005-06, finishing fifth in their first year in the D-League. The RimRockers, based in Little Rock, are coached by Andy Stoglin, who has nearly 30 years of professional and collegiate coaching experience.

Austin Toros

NBA Affiliations: Boston Celtics, Houston Rockets, San Antonio Spurs

The Austin Toros finished in sixth place last season with a 24-24 record, and were led by league MVP Marcus Fizer. Dennis Johnson, who was a five time All-Star and won three titles during his NBA playing career, returns for his second season at the helm in Austin.

Bakersfield Jam

NBA Affiliations: Golden State Warriors, Sacramento Kings

The Bakersfield Jam are one of four expansion franchises that will be joining the D-League this season. The Jam are coached by Jim Harrick, who has compiled an impressive coaching resume in the college ranks, including an NCAA with UCLA. Harrick most recently served as a scout for the Denver Nuggets, and will be entering his first head coaching job in professional basketball.

Colorado 14ers

NBA Affiliations: Denver Nuggets, New Jersey Nets, Toronto Raptors

The 14ers, who are based in Broomfield, Colorado, are another of the D-League's expansion franchises for the 2006-7 season. Former NBA player Joe Wolf will be the team's first head coach. Last season Wolf served as head coach of the Idaho Stampede, who will also play in the D-League this year.

Daktota Wizards

NBA Affiliations: Chicago Bulls, Washington Wizards

The Dakota Wizards, based in Bismarck, North Dakota, will be playing their first season in the D-League and their 12th overall. The new head coach of the Wizards is Dave Joerger who returns for his second stint with Dakota, where he won four regular season CBA titles between 2000 and 2004. For the past two seasons Joerger has served as head coach of the Sioux Falls Skyforce, who will also be playing their first season in the D-League in 2006-7.

Fort Worth Flyers

NBA Affiliations: Charlotte Bobcats, Dallas Mavericks, Philadelphia 76ers.

The Fort Worth Flyers compiled the best record in the D-League last season, finishing with a 28-20 record before losing to Albuquerque in the D-League Championship. The Flyers have recently hired five time NBA All-Star Sidney Moncrief as the team's new head coach.

Idaho Stampede

NBA Affiliations: Seattle Sonics, Utah Jazz

The Idaho Stampede are based in Boise and will be playing their first season in the D-League. The Stampede began play in 1997 and will be coached by Bryan Gates, who has served various roles with the franchise over seven seasons. Gates, whose coaching resume incudes stints in five professional basketball leagues, most recently was an assistant coach for the Austin Toros in 2006-07.

Los Angeles D-Fenders

NBA Affiliations: Los Angeles Lakers

The D-Fenders are one of the D-League four expansion teams. The franchise is owned by the Los Angles Lakers and will play home games at Staples Center prior to or after Lakers home games. The head coach of the D-Fenders will be former NBA and college assistant Dan Panaggio.

Sioux Falls Skyforce

NBA Affilations: Detroit Pistons, Minnesota Timberwolves

The Sioux Falls Skyforce, who began play in 1989, will enter the D-League for the 2006-07 season. Morris "Mo" McHone will return to Sioux Falls for his second stint as head coach after leading the team from 1995-99. McHone is already the winningest coach in Skyforce history and also has extensive experience in the NBA and collegiate coaching ranks.

Tulsa 66ers

NBA Affiliations: Milwaukee Bucks, New Orleans/Oklahoma City Hornets, New York Knicks

The Tulsa 66ers finished in seventh place last season with a 24-24 record. Joey Meyer returns for his second season as head coach. Meyer, the winningnest coach in D-League history, has coached in the league since its inception and has won two D-League championships. Prior to coaching in the D-League, Meyer was the head coach at DePaul University for 13 years where his teams made seven NCAA Tournament appearances.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*ABA All Star Jumps on Board the Express*

Newark, NJ - The Newark Express have finally got their man. Obadiah Toppin, formerly of the Harlem Strong Dogs, has signed with the Newark Express.

Obadiah, O as he is known in the tri-state area, is well known for his smooth play. He's a player who can score in the post or from the perimeter. O played College basketball for Eastern Oklahoma for 1 year, before returning home to Brooklyn to pursue his basketball dream. He had aspirations of playing pro ball, and felt that being back in New York would help him attain that dream.

Obadiah played in the ABA in 2005 and earned All Star status. He was able to display his talents against the best players in the league, and that he did. "We're very happy to have Obadiah on board, we envision having the flexibility to play him at 6'7", at the 3. We know the talent that Obadiah has, and we're excited about seeing it on display" states Co-owner Jacqui Halyard.

For more information on the Newark Express, call 973 586 0006 or log onto www.newarkexpress.com or e-mail Coach Moore @ [email protected].


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Colorado 14ers Pick 10 Players in NBA D-League Expansion Draft*

Broomfield, Colo. - The Colorado 14ers of the NBA Development League made the first step toward stocking its roster with its first players. Head Coach Joe Wolf made 10 selections in the 2006 D-League Expansion Draft this afternoon via conference call. The 14ers selected the rights to Elton Brown, Lenny Stokes, Rick Rickert, Kaniel Dickens, Austin Nichols, D'or Fischer, Tyrone Sally, Kevin Lyde, E.J. Roland, and Jonathan Moore, in respective order.

Brown became the 14ers first ever draft pick when he was chosen number one overall in the Expansion Draft. The 6-foot-9, 255-pound power forward from the University of Virginia played the final five games of the 2005-06 D-League season with the Florida Flame, averaging 31.8 minutes, 13.8 points and 9.8 rebounds per game. He collected 10 or more rebounds in three of the five games and converted 25 of 47 field goal attempts (.532). Brown was a member of the Orlando Magic Summer League Team in 2006.

"I'm excited about this draft, particularly the first pick," said Coach Wolf. "Elton Brown is a quality person and a quality player, and is aimed at a professional career in the NBA."

Stokes averaged 11.3 ppg last season for the Florida Flame, including a career-high 36 point outburst at Roanoke. The 6-5 swingman has also averaged over five assists per game in three D-League seasons.

Former McDonald's High School All-American Rickert was a second round draft choice of the Minnesota Timberwolves in 2003. Playing for the Fayetteville Patriots last season, the 6-11 F/C posted 9.2 ppg and 6.9 rpg.

Dickens is a Denver native whose basketball career has included stints with the Utah Jazz and New Jersey Nets in the NBA, as well as stops in the Continental Basketball Association, Russia, and China. Dickens will be reunited with Coach Joe Wolf with the 14ers, who calls the 6-8 forward "a great person and a great player".

Nichols started 32 of 47 games for the Florida Flame last season, averaging 11.3 ppg. Nichols was also among the D-League leaders in free throw percentage, at .866.

Fischer enters his second season in the D-League after playing with the Roanoke Dazzle in 2005-2006. At 6-10, Fischer and Sally were both key members of the frontcourt for the West Virginia team that reached the Elite 8 in the 2005 NCAA tournament. Sally averaged 10.6 mpg with Roanoke last season.

Center Kevin Lyde started nine of 12 games for the Fayetteville Patriots last season, averaging 25.1 mpg. Lyde enters his second season in the D-League after playing his college ball for Coach John Chaney at Temple.

Rowland and Moore were teammates last season with Florida in the D-League. Rowland is a 6-2 guard who averaged 17.1 mpg, and Moore a 6-8 forward who appeared in 37 games for the Flame.

The list of available players was comprised from a list of 44 players that played in the D-League last season but are not currently on a roster. After acquiring the player draft rights for the 2006-2007 season, each team will submit a preference order list of its selected players to the D-League Office. Four players from that list can be signed to a league contract.

"The Expansion Draft is an effort to give new teams an equal footing in regard to rights to returning players," D-League Senior Director of Basketball Operations and Player Personnel Chris Alpert said. "The league will sign up to four players from season-ending rosters of returning teams, so this levels the playing field somewhat heading into the regular Draft."

Along with returning D-League teams, the Dakota Wizards, Idaho Stampede and Sioux Falls Skyforce, which competed in the Continental Basketball Association (CBA) last season, were allowed to submit a returning player list from their 2005-06 season-ending rosters. Four players from each list can be signed to a league contract.

The regular 2006 NBA D-League Draft is scheduled for November 2, with training camp beginning on November 12. The 2006-07 regular season gets underway with five games on November 24.

Colorado is one of seven new markets and 12 teams for 2006-07. The 14ers will join the Albuquerque Thunderbirds, Anaheim Arsenal, Bakersfield Jam, Idaho Stampede and Los Angeles D-Fenders to make up the Western Division. The Arkansas RimRockers, Austin Toros, Dakota Wizards, Fort Worth Flyers, Sioux Falls Sky Force and Tulsa 66ers will comprise the Eastern Division.

The 14ers' 50-game regular season schedule features 30 contests within the Western Division and 39 weekend games (Fri-Sun). In addition, the first ever D-League All-Star Game is set for Saturday, Feb. 17, to be played during Jam Session at the 2007 NBA All-Star Weekend in Las Vegas.

Season seats are available now for the 2006-07 season by calling 303-465-HOOP. Season seats range from $10-$37 per game. For more information on season tickets and a full list of season ticket holder benefits, visit www.BroomfieldEventCenter.com.

Complete 2006 NBA Development League Expansion Draft Selections

Rd. Colorado 14ers Bakersfield Jam Anaheim Arsenal Los Angeles D-Fenders

1 Elton Brown Andre Barrett Jawad Williams Duane Erwin

2 Lenny Stokes Melvin Sanders George Leach Hiram Fuller

3 Rick Rickert Robb Dryden Ryan Randle Brian Chase

4 Kaniel Dickens Rod Riley Bryant Matthews Kevin Johnson

5 Austin Nichols Theron Smith Sun Yoon-Bang Josh Gross

6 D'or Fischer Sherrod Ford TJ Sorrentine Jack Emmanuel

7 Tyrone Salley Anthony Grundy Seth Doliboa Erik Daniels

8 Kevin Lyde Will Bynum Jason Clark Isiah Victor

9 EJ Rowland Mateen Cleaves Justin Johnson Reed Rawlings

10 Jonathan Moore Darnell Miller Kevin Owens Tremaine Fowlkes


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Anaheim Arsenal Announce 2006 Expansion Draft Selections*

ANAHEIM, CALIF., September 19, 2006 - The Anaheim Arsenal selected the rights of former University of North Carolina star, Jawad Williams with the third overall pick in the 2006 NBA Development League Expansion Draft on Tuesday.

The Arsenal, along with the Colorado 14ers, Bakersfield Jam and the Los Angeles D-Fenders, participated in the ten-round draft that allowed the new expansion franchises to select the rights of players from the list of 44 players who played in the D-League last season and are not currently on a roster.

With the third overall pick in the Expansion Draft, the Arsenal selected Williams, a 6-9 forward who was originally drafted by the San Antonio Spurs in the 2005 NBA draft before playing with the Fayetteville Patriots of the NBA D-League last season. He played his college career at the University of North Carolina and helped lead the Tar Heels to the NCAA national championship title in 2005 by averaging 13.1 points and four rebounds during his senior season.

Other first round selections included forward Elton Brown (first overall pick by Colorado), guard Andre Barrett (Bakersfield) and forward Duane Erwin (Los Angeles).

Each team that participated in the Expansion Draft will submit a preference list of its selected players to the D-League Office. Four players from that list can be signed to a league contract and have the opportunity to compete for a roster spot during the team's training camp.

The regular 2006 NBA D-League Draft is scheduled for November 2, with training camp beginning on November 12. The 2006-07 regular season gets underway Thanksgiving weekend as the Arsenal will take on the Los Angeles D-Fenders on November 24 at 6:00pm.

Local players will also have the opportunity to receive an invitation to the team's training camp by trying out on October 14 and 15 at the American Sports Centers in Anaheim.

The Arsenal will be hosting its inaugural season ticket select-a-seat event on October 1 and 2 in the Arena at the Anaheim Convention Center. For more information on this event or any other team information please contact 714-635-BALL or anaheimarsenal.com.

Following are the complete 2006 expansion draft results for the Anaheim Arsenal:

Rd Name Pos Ht College

1. Jawad Williams F 6-9 North Carolina

2. George Leach C 6-11 Indiana

3. Ryan Randle F 6-8 Maryland

4. Bryant Matthews F 6-7 Virginia Tech

5. Sung-Yoon Bang G 6-5 Yon-Sei (South Korea)

6. TJ Sorrentine G 5-11 Vermont

7. Seth Doliboa F 6-8 Wright State

8. Jason Clark G 6-2 Lynn

9. Justin Johnson G 5-11 Mississippi

10. Kevin Owens C 6-11 Monmouth


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*D-Fenders Announce Expansion Draft Selections*

EL SEGUNDO- The Los Angeles D-FENDERS of the NBA Development League have begun building the team for its inaugural season, highlighted by the first round selection (4th overall) of the rights to Duane Erwin, a 6-foot-9, 240-pound power forward from the University of Memphis, in the 2006 NBA Development League Expansion Draft.

Erwin began the 2005-06 D-League season in eight games with the Fayetteville Patriots and finished out the season with the Florida Flame, averaging 26.6 minutes, 7.7 points and 7.6 rebounds per game for the season.

The list of available players for the 2006 NBA Development League Expansion Draft was comprised from a list of 44 players that played in the D-League last season but are not currently on a roster. Following the Expansion Draft, each team will submit a preference order list of its selected players to the D-League office. Four players from that list can then be signed to a league contract.

Following are the results of the Los Angeles D-FENDERS 2006 NBA D-League Expansion Draft selections:

Round/Pick Name Pos Ht College

1. 4th overall Duane Erwin F 6-9 Memphis

2. 8th overall Hiram Fuller F 6-9 Fresno State

3. 12th overall Brian Chase G 5-9 175Virginia Tech

4. 16th overall Kevin Johnson F 6-8 Charlotte

5. 20th overall Josh Gross F 6-6 UNC-Greensboro

6. 24th overall Jackie Manuel G 6-5 North Carolina

7. 28th overall Erik Daniels F 6-8 Kentucky

8. 32nd overall Isiah Victor F 6-9 Tennessee

9. 36th overall Reed Rawlings F 6-7 Samford

10. 40th overall Tremaine Fowlkes F 6-8 Fresno State

On July 31st of this year the Los Angeles Lakers announced that they had become the first NBA franchise in history to own an NBA Development League team. The Los Angeles D-FENDERS will play their home games at STAPLES Center pre and post Lakers home games. The Lakers devoted fans were given the opportunity to name the NBA D-League team in an online naming contest.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Bakersfield Jam announces 2006 expansion draft results*

Bakersfield, Calif., September 19, 2006 - The Bakersfield Jam select the signing rights to former Seton Hall Point Guard, Andre Barrett, as their first pick in the 2006 NBA Development League Expansion Draft.

Barrett played and started in 33 games during the 2005-06 Development League season with the Florida Flame. There he averaged 35.6 minutes, 17 points, 3.5 rebounds and 6.6 assists per game. Barrett has also played for the Orlando Magic, Toronto Raptors, Phoenix Suns and Houston Rockets of the NBA.

In the 10-round draft, the Bakersfield Jam also selected Melvin Sanders of Oklahoma State, Robb Dryden of Georgia, Roderick Riley of Prairie View, Theron Smith of Ball State, Sharrod Ford of Clemson, Anthony Grudy of North Carolina State, Will Bynum of Georgia Tech, Mateen Cleaves of Michigan State and Darnell Miller of West Georgia.

Following the Expansion Draft, the included teams will submit a list of its elected players, in order of preference, to the Development League. Four players from this list will be able to be signed to a Development League contract.

The Bakersfield Jam will conduct their 1st annual open player tryouts on Saturday, October 21st and Sunday, October 22nd. The open tryouts offer local athletes an opportunity to showcase their talents in front of D-League coaches and scouts while they compete to earn a position in the team's official training camp.

The 2006 Development League Draft, which will include all 12 teams in the league, is scheduled to be held November 2, followed by training camp beginning on November 12. Opening day for the Bakersfield Jam is November 26, versus the Los Angeles D-Fenders, Development League team to the Los Angeles Lakers.

The following are the complete results of the 2006 NBA Development League Expansion Draft.

Round ONE

Team Name Position Ht College

Colorado 14ers Elton Brown F 6'9" Virginia

Bakersfield Jam Andre Barrett G 5'10" Seton Hall

Anaheim Arsenal Jawad Williams F 6'9" North Carolina

Los Angeles D-Fenders Duane Erwin F 6'9" Memphis

Round TWO

Team Name Position Ht College

Colorado 14ers Leonard Stokes G/F 6'5" Cincinnati

Bakersfield Jam Melvin Sanders G/F 6'5" Oklahoma State

Anaheim Arsenal George Leachy C 6'11" Indiana

Los Angeles D-Fenders Hiram Fuller F 6'9" Fresno State

Round THREE

Team Name Position Ht College

Colorado 14ers Rick Rickert F/C 6'11" Minnesota

Bakersfield Jam Robb Dryden C 7'1" Georgia

Anaheim Arsenal Ryan Randle F/C 6'8" Maryland

Los Angeles D-Fenders Brian Chase G 5'9" Virginia Tech

Round FOUR

Team Name Position Ht College

Colorado 14ers Kaniel Dickens F 6'8" Idaho

Bakersfield Jam Roderick Riley F/C 6'11" Prairie View

Anaheim Arsenal Bryant Matthews F 6'7" Virginia Tech

Los Angeles D-Fenders Kevin Johnson F 6'8" Charlotte

Round FIVE

Team Name Position Ht College

Colorado 14ers Austin Nichols G 6'5" Humboldt State

Bakersfield Jam Theron Smith F 6'8" Ball State

Anaheim Arsenal Sung-Yoon Bang G 6'5" Yon-Sei (S Korea)

Los Angeles D-Fenders Josh Gross F 6'6" UNC-Greensboro

Round SIX

Team Name Position Ht College

Colorado 14ers D'or Fischer C 6'10" West Virginia

Bakersfield Jam Sharrod Ford F 6'9" Clemson

Anaheim Arsenal TJ Sorrentine G 5'11" Vermont

Los Angeles D-Fenders Jackie Manuel G 6'5" North Carolina

Round SEVEN

Team Name Position Ht College

Colorado 14ers Tyrone Sally F 6'7" West Virginia

Bakersfield Jam Anthony Grundy G 6'3" North Carolina State

Anaheim Arsenal Seth Doliboa F 6'8" Wright State

Los Angeles D-Fenders Erik Daniels F 6'8" Kentucky

Round EIGHT

Team Name Position Ht College

Colorado 14ers Kevin Lyde F 6'10" Temple

Bakersfield Jam Will Bynum G 6'0" Georgia Tech

Anaheim Arsenal Jason Clark G 6'2" Lynn

Los Angeles D-Fenders Isiah Victor F 6'9" Tennessee

Round NINE

Team Name Position Ht College

Colorado 14ers EJ Rowland G 6'2" St. Mary's (Calif.)

Bakersfield Jam Mateen Cleaves G 6'1" Michigan

Anaheim Arsenal Justin Johnson G 5'11" Mississippi

Los Angeles D-Fenders Reed Rawlings F 6'7" Samford

Round TEN

Team Name Position Ht College

Colorado 14ers Jonathan Moore F 6'8" North Carolina Central

Bakersfield Jam Darnell Miller F 6'4" West Georgia

Anaheim Arsenal Kevin Owens C 6'11" Monmouth

Los Angeles D-Fenders Tremaine Fowlkes F 6'8" Fresno State

Season and group tickets, along with premium seating are now available through our website at www.bakersfieldjam.com. For sponsorships supporting the Bakersfield Jam, please contact us at 661.716.4JAM.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Stampede update*

In 1974 a contest was held to name the expansion team in New Orleans. Of the more than 6,500 names submitted, eight semi-finalists emerged: Jazz, Dukes, Crescents, Pilots, Cajuns, Blues, Deltas, and Knights.

After much deliberation, team officials announced that the new team name would be the New Orleans Jazz on June 7, 1974.

Three contestants had entered the Jazz name, so team officials had Miss New Orleans 1974 choose a winner out of a hopper. That winner was Steve Brown, a 27-year old broker and transplant New Yorker.

Brown, a self-proclaimed Jazz freak who had once played in a league with Julius Irving, said, "I grew up on Knickerbocker basketball, but this is my team now." He received two Jazz season tickets and a trip to the 1975 NBA All-Star Game in Phoenix.

As the undisputed "jazz capital of the world", the city embraced the new name. And, for the second time, Jazz had been born in New Orleans. To convey a distinct Mardi Gras theme, purple gold, and green colors were used to create the original logo.

The Jazz remained in New Orleans for five years. After the team posted the NBA's worst record during the 1978-79 season, ownership decided to move the team to Salt Lake City. Despite no history of Jazz music in Utah, the name was kept.

Although many had reservations about Utah's ability to successfully support an NBA team, Utah Jazz fans became some of the most loyal fans in the league. To this day, saxophones, Cajun food, and Mardi Gras beads may be hard to come by in Salt Lake City, but Jazz is definitely in the air.

Quick Jazz facts:

The Jazz name was selected because of its definition in the dictionary: collective improvisation. The source of the word "jazz" is not clear, but the word is often regarded as being of African or Creole origin.

The nickname for this franchise, which entered the NBA in 1967, was inspired by the Boeing plant in Seattle. One year earlier, the company had begun work on a Concorde-like airplane, which was to be called the Supersonic Transport.

The plane never got off the ground, but Boeing's involvement left quite an impression on the citizens of Seattle. When asked to name the new club, SuperSonics won by a landslide. The nickname frequently is shortened to Sonics.

For information about other NBA team nicknames, visit nba.com.

***

Jazz to hold 2006 training camp in Boise

The Utah Jazz Sr. Vice President of Basketball Operations, Kevin O'Connor, announced that the team will hold training camp at the Taco Bell Arena on the campus of Boise State University, located in Boise, Idaho. In addition, the team will hold their annual media day on Monday, October 2, 2006 at the Zions Bank Basketball Center.

The Jazz will open training camp in Boise on Tuesday, October 3 and will hold daily practices October 3-7 that will be closed to both the media and the public. The daily practice schedule and media availability will be announced at a later date.

"Returning to Boise is a benefit to us not only because of the facilities at Taco Bell Arena," said O'Connor, "but Boise is also the location of our designated NBA Development League team the Idaho Stampede. Giving both coaching staffs the opportunity to share ideas and see the team practice is a benefit to the Jazz."

Utah will play an eight-game preseason schedule including Thursday, October 19 against the Portland Trail Blazers and Thursday, October 26 against the Indiana Pacers at the Delta Center.

***

FREE AGENT TRYOUTS SET FOR STAMPEDE THE NBA DREAM STARTS HERE FOR PLAYERS FROM ACROSS THE NATION

The Idaho Stampede will conduct open tryouts Saturday and Sunday, October 21-22, at the Boys and Girls Club, 610 E. 42nd St., in Garden City.

Open tryouts offer athletes an opportunity to showcase their talents in front of Stampede Coaching Staff, while they compete to earn a position in the Stampede's official training camp, which is scheduled to begin November 12.

One former Stampede player, and current Cleveland Cavalier Ira Newble, started his playing career at a free agent tryout camp.

The tryouts include one session on Saturday, October 21 and another session on Sunday, October 22. The Saturday session will consist of two times, the day will begin at 9 a.m. with registration and conclude at 1 p.m. Part two of the Saturday session will begin at 5 p.m. and conclude at 7 p.m. Sunday's session is scheduled to begin at 2 p.m. and conclude at 5 p.m. at the Boys and Girls Club.

Applicants must be eligible to play in the NBA Development League and may pre-register by submitting the official registration, disclosure, and release forms, along with a $150 fee by 5 p.m. on Oct. 13. Applications are available at idahostampede.com or the Idaho Stampede office located at 233 S. Capitol Blvd., Suite 100, Boise, ID 83704.

Tryouts will be limited and no incomplete registrations will be accepted.

***

COACH GATES ONE-ON-ONE

For this month's issue of Full Court Press, we sat down with new Head Coach Bryan Gates to ask him a few questions. Coach has made quite the journey during his coaching career, starting in 1998 with the Stampede as a coaching intern, and coming full circle to become the Head Coach as the franchise heads into its inaugural NBA D-League season.

FCP: How did you get started coaching professional basketball?

BG: I started under then Head Coach Bobby Dye right here with the Idaho Stampede back in 1998, as a coaching intern.

FCP: What are the most memorable events that have happened in your career so far?

BG: I think that coaching in Beirut, Lebanon was an exciting time for me. Going 23-0 during a season in the Carolinas Basketball League was certainly fun. But most of all, the press conference as I was named Head Coach of the Stampede was the most rewarding for me. I've always had a place in my heart for the Stampede and the Treasure Valley.

FCP: Have you seen anything really strange happen on or off the court in all of your travels?

BG: (chuckle) Back in my days in Rapid City, SD, Coach Ticknor and I spent an afternoon taping the lines on the floor during an east coast road trip in the USBL. Oh, another one was where we played Brooklyn in Long Island and Long Island in Brooklyn. Then lastly, I remember when we then played Atlantic City at a Culinary College, they had good food anyway.

FCP: Who is the most famous player that you have coached for and against?

BG: Roy Jones, Jr. was a point guard that I coached against. Plus, I was an assistant coach last season to Dennis Johnson, who basketball fans would remember from his playing days with the Celtics and SuperSonics.

FCP: What qualities do you bring to the job that are uniquely Coach Gates?

BG: Work Ethic and Loyalty

FCP: Why should Treasure Valley fans come to games this season?

BG: We will play together! This sport is about the team, playing team basketball will win ball games and we want to bring a championship to the Valley!

FCP: Any words of advice to all of the kids getting back into school?

BG: Stay in school and work hard. It all pays off someday!!!

***

STAMPEDE ANNOUNCE OFFICIAL TEAM PHYSICIANS PARTNER BOISE ORTHOPEDIC CLINIC CONTINUES LONG, SUCCESSFUL RUN

The Idaho Stampede announce that Boise Orthopedic Clinic will continue as the Official Team Physicians for the 2006-07 season, as the franchise begins its inaugural season with the NBA Development League.

Boise Orthopedic Clinic has been a partner of the Stampede since the team's second season in 1998-99. They take great pride in making sure that the best athlete's in the Treasure Valley are ready for primetime as they battle the best in the D-League.

"We look forward to a successful and healthy season thanks to Dr. Rob Walker and Dr. Jim Johnson of Boise Orthopedic Clinic," said Stampede General Manager Steve Brandes.

Boise Orthopedic Clinic started in 1958 when three local orthopedists joined together to form Boise's first group orthopedic practice.

In 1994 BOC moved to its present location on the third floor of the Hartman building. BOC has continued to grow, now having ten orthopedists, an auxiliary staff of sixty, satellite services at St. Luke's-Meridian, Cascade, and McCall, and ancillary services of MRI and Physical Therapy, all dedicated to Excellence in Orthopedics. For more information, visit www.boiseorthoclinic.com.

***

MARK SNIDER RETURNS AS STAMPEDE RADIO ANNOUNCER KFXD AM 630 TO BROADCAST INAUGURAL NBA D-LEAGUE SEASON

The Idaho Stampede named Mark Snider as their radio play-by-play announcer for the team's home games during its inaugural season in the NBA Development League.

"We are excited to have Mark back on board as the play-by-play announcer for our home games on KFXD AM 630 ", said Stampede General Manager Steve Brandes, "He has a great ability to paint a picture of the action to listeners."

Snider, an Oregon State University graduate, was the play-by-play voice of the Stampede last season on KFXD AM 630. He was also the host of the Idaho Stampede Radio Show in years past.

Snider has also previously done play-by-play for high school football as well as color commentary on Boise State University football and basketball broadcasts. In college, Snider did play-by-play for a number of Oregon State intercollegiate sports including basketball, baseball and volleyball.

Snider was the news and sports director at KAST AM/FM in Astoria, Oregon. He was also a reporter and fill-in sports anchor at KTVB-TV, the NBC affiliate in Boise. Snider has reported for ESPN Radio, Associated Press Radio Sports, WFAN in New York, WMAQ Radio in Chicago, and Sports Radio 560 WQAM in Miami. He has also worked as a producer for the San Francisco Giants Radio Network and KNBR Radio in San Francisco.

***

NEWS FROM THE GM

Stampede Fans,

Do you know someone who has what it takes to showcase their talents at an Idaho Stampede Game?

We are rolling out a set of new group programs. Businesses, Civic Organizations, Clubs, and Fans can participate in the excitement of the new NBA Development League season by bringing out a large group. With a required minimum ticket order fans can participate in a variety of in-game activities that are highlighted on the Stampede's website at:

http://www.nba.com/dleague/idaho/idaho_group_tickets.html

If you have a group of people that want to play on the Stampede Court, participate in player introductions, or have the ability to perform at halftime, the pre-game primetime, sing the national anthem, or present the colors, then these new programs are a perfect fit. Please give us a call for more details or to reserve your spot.

Let us know if IDAHO HAS TALENT! GO Stampede!

Steve Brandes, General Manager


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Stampede season-ticket buyers get gas card*

The Idaho Stampede basketball team, a new member of the NBA Development League, is offering a season-ticket promotion.

Fans who purchase a full season ticket before Oct. 15 will receive a free gas card.

For each seat purchased in section 105 of Qwest Arena, fans will receive a $50 card. For each seat purchased in Rustler section 110, fans will receive a $25 card.

Season tickets cost $400, or $250 in the Rustler section.

The Stampede open their season Nov. 24 at Qwest Arena.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Hodge to be ready for camp*

Injured guard Julius Hodge expects to begin playing for the Nuggets again in training camp, said Hodge's agent, Marc Cornstein.

Hodge has been attempting to overcome hip, leg and foot injuries from a drive-by shooting April 8 while in his car in north Denver.

The 20th overall pick in the 2005 NBA draft hasn't played full-court basketball since the shooting incident.

Training camp begins Oct. 3 at Fort Lewis College in Durango.

"By the start of camp he'll be 100 percent cleared," Cornstein said. "It's taken a lot of summer to fully rehab and make sure he's 100 percent healthy. Hopefully, his medical stuff is behind him.

"He's coming off a tough year. It's a very traumatic experience to be shot." 

complete article


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Sexual harassment claim against Thomas gets support*

A federal agency found probable cause to believe a hostile work environment existed at Madison Square Garden, where a former Knicks executive claims she was sexually harassed by New York coach Isiah Thomas.

The treatment of senior Knicks executive Anucha Browne Sanders was not an isolated incident, and included "severe and pervasive verbal sexual harassment," according to the findings released Tuesday by the Equal Employment Opportunity Commission.

Sanders, the Knicks' former senior vice president of marketing and business operations before her dismissal in January, contends she was fired "for telling the truth" while going through internal channels to stop the harassment.

The process is not a verdict, but a prerequisite to pursuing such a case in federal court.

The D-Fenders, the Lakers' team in the NBA Development league, obtained the rights to 6-foot-9 forward Duane Erwin with their top pick in the NBDL expansion draft.

With their remaining choices, the D-Fenders took forward Hiram Fuller, guard Brian Chase, forwards Kevin Johnson and Josh Gross, guard Jackie Manuel and forwards Erik Daniels, Isiah Victor, Reed Rawlings and Tremaine Fowlkes.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*NBA Fair Rolls into the Final Weekend of the New Mexico State Fair*

ALBUQUERQUE, N.M., September 21, 2006 - The defending NBA Development League Champion Albuquerque Thunderbirds are proud to announce that the NBA Fair will be featured every day at the New Mexico State Fair. The NBA Fair is an interactive, mobile tour that brings the excitement of the NBA to fairs across North America and showcases the attractions, contests, and activities of the NBA.

Highlights for the last weekend of the fair include appearances by former NBA Legend and Thunderbirds head coach Michael Cooper, plus performances by the Sly the Fox (New Jersey Nets Mascot). Representing the Thunderbirds will be the Storm Chasers Dance & Cheer squad, as well as Trey the mascot.

The appearance schedule for this weekend is as follows:

Friday, September 22nd

*Trey (T-Birds Mascot) (6:00pm - 7:00pm)

*Storm Chasers (7:00pm - 8:00pm)

*Sly the Fox (New Jersey Nets) (8:30pm - 9:30pm)

Saturday, September 23rd

*Sly the Fox (New Jersey Nets) (1:00pm - 2:00pm)

*Sly the Fox (New Jersey Nets) (3:00pm - 4:00pm)

*Trey (T-Birds Mascot) (4:00pm - 5:00pm)

*Storm Chasers (5:00pm - 6:00pm)

*Michael Cooper (NBA Legend) (5:00pm - 7:00pm)

*Sly the Fox (New Jersey Nets) (8:30pm - 9:00pm)

Sunday, September 24th

*Sly the Fox (New Jersey Nets) (12:00pm - 1:00pm)

*Trey (T-Birds Mascot) (1:00pm - 2:00pm)

*Storm Chasers (2:00pm - 3:00pm)

*Sly the Fox (New Jersey Nets) (4:00pm - 5:00pm)

*Michael Cooper (5:30pm - 7:30pm)

The Thunderbirds season tips off at home on November 24 against coach Dennis Johnson and the Austin Toros at 7 p.m. Thunderbirds 2006-07 season tickets can be purchased at abqtbirds.com or at the Thunderbirds front office. For premium or group seating call the Thunderbirds office at (505) 265-DUNK.

The D-League continues to develop talent from across all disciplines for the NBA's 30 teams and the entire NBA umbrella. This season, 19 NBA teams assigned 29 players to D-League affiliates. There were also 18 GATORADE Call-Ups from the D-League to the NBA. Additionally, every referee hired by the NBA since 2002 has worked in the D-League, while coaches, athletic trainers and front office executives are also being developed.

The NBA D-League is composed of the Albuquerque Thunderbirds (N.M.), Anaheim Arsenal (Calif.), Arkansas RimRockers (Little Rock), Austin Toros (Texas), Bakersfield Jam (Calif.), Colorado 14ers (Broomfield), Dakota Wizards (Bismarck, N.D.), Fort Worth Flyers (Texas), Idaho Stampede (Boise), Los Angeles D-Fenders (Calif.), Sioux Falls Skyforce (S.D.) and Tulsa 66ers (Okla.).

Designed to help grow the sport of basketball both domestically and internationally, the league also offers fun, family entertainment at affordable prices. For additional information on the NBA Development League, visit NBADLEAGUE.com.

For additional information about the Albuquerque Thunderbirds call (505) 265-DUNK or log on to www.abqtbirds.com.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*14ers Dance Team Auditions September 30*

Broomfield, Colo. - The Colorado 14ers of the NBA Development League will conduct dance team auditions for the 2006-07 inaugural season on September 30 at 1 p.m. at the FlatIron Athletic Club (505 Thunderbird Drive, Boulder CO 80303). Callbacks will be held October 1 at 1 p.m. The Colorado 14ers is the farm team of the Denver Nuggets, New Jersey Nets and Toronto Raptors.

14ers Dancers will participate in cheer and dance routines at all 24 regular season home games at the new, state-of-the-art Broomfield Event Center (opening November). The final team will consist of a dynamic group of dancers, able to provide an exciting, high-energy combination of entertainment and crowd encouraging routines. The team will also participate in various community service events scheduled throughout the season.

"The dance team is an important part of any sports organization. It is essential to enhancing team moral and encouraging fan participation," said Jennifer Reifman, Director of Promotions and Game Entertainment. "We look forward to an exciting season."

Potential candidates must be high school graduates, at least 18 years of age and possess effective dance skills. Candidates will be judged on their ability to grasp choreographed dance routines in both jazz and hip hop, while maintaining a positive attitude, showmanship and energy level. Judges will also be looking for a striking personality, polished appearance and the candidates with the ability to take constructive criticism.

Official registration begins at 1 p.m. on the day of auditions. There will be a $40 registration fee. Candidates must bring a photo and resume. Attire must include a two piece dance outfit, appropriate dance shoes (i.e. jazz, boots) and hair should be pulled back from the face.

For more information, contact Cutting Edge Dance & Acro at (303) 426-4836 or Jennifer Reifman at the Broomfield Event Center at (303) 460-8800 ext. 5962.

Colorado is one of seven new markets and 12 teams for 2006-07. The 14ers will join the Albuquerque Thunderbirds, Anaheim Arsenal, Bakersfield Jam, Idaho Stampede and Los Angeles D-Fenders to make up the Western Division. The Arkansas RimRockers, Austin Toros, Dakota Wizards, Fort Worth Flyers, Sioux Falls Sky Force and Tulsa 66ers will comprise the Eastern Division.

The 14ers' 50-game regular season schedule features 30 contests within the Western Division and 39 weekend games (Fri-Sun). In addition, the first ever D-League All-Star Game is set for Saturday, Feb. 17, to be played during Jam Session at the 2007 NBA All-Star Weekend in Las Vegas.

Season seats are available now for the 2006-07 season by calling 303-465-HOOP. Season seats range from $10-$37 per game. For more information on season tickets and a full list of season ticket holder benefits, visit www.BroomfieldEventCenter.com.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*RimRockettes to Hold Second Auditions*

LITTLE ROCK, Ark., September 21 - The Arkansas RimRockettes will be having a second set of auditions for the 2006-07 dance team on Saturday, September 30 at Apostolic Activity Center located on 4314 Landers Road. Registration, sign-in, and an informational orientation will begin at 8:00am.

"We are excited for this set of tryouts. The colleges are back in session now, so a lot of great dancers are back in Central Arkansas" said RimRockettes Choreographer Whitney Hall. "We have half of our squad from the first tryouts and we look to fill the other half with the top talent from the auditions on (September) 30th"

Registration forms for the RimRockettes Dance Team Tryouts can be found on the RimRockers team website at www.ArkansasRimRockers.com or by stopping by the team office at 5980 Wadley Road, Sherwood, AR, 72120. Applications along with the $35 non-refundable registration fee will be accepted up until the time of tryouts.

The RimRockettes are now under the direction of Whitney Hall. Whitney has 18 years of dance experience and has been a member of the RimRockettes since their inaugural season. She has served as the captain of the RimRockettes since the 2004-05 season.

The NBA Development League includes the Albuquerque Thunderbirds (N.M.), Anaheim Arsenal (Calif.), Arkansas RimRockers (Little Rock), Austin Toros (Texas), Bakersfield Jam (Calif.), Colorado 14ers (Broomfield), Dakota Wizards (Bismarck, N.D.), Fort Worth Flyers (Texas), Idaho Stampede (Boise), Los Angeles D-Fenders (Calif.), Sioux Falls Skyforce (S.D.) and Tulsa 66ers (Okla.).

The D-League continues to develop talent from across all disciplines for the NBA's 30 teams and the entire NBA umbrella. In addition to the assignment of 29 players to D-League affiliates, there were also 18 GATORADE Call-Ups from the D-League to the NBA last season. Additionally, every referee hired by the NBA since 2002 has worked in the D-League, while coaches, athletic trainers and front office executives are also being developed.

Designed to help grow the sport of basketball both domestically and internationally, the D-League also offers fun, family entertainment at affordable prices. For additional information on the NBA Development League, visit NBADLEAGUE.com.

For more information about the Arkansas RimRockers call (501) 975-HOOP or visit the team's official website, www.ArkansasRimRockers.com.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Fort Worth Flyers Announce 2006-07 Dance Team*

FORT WORTH, Texas, September 22, 2006 - After a two-round audition process that concluded with a final audition at North East Mall earlier this month, 15 dancers were selected to the 2006-07 FlyGirls dance squad presented by Digicom.

"Our inaugural dance team received rave reviews for their unique style and dynamic performances, and this season's team will be even better than ever," said FlyGirls dance team director and choreographer Tamara Jenkins. "We selected an outstanding group of talented, beautiful and diverse dancers who will be definite showstoppers every time they hit the court."

An open audition was held at Billy Bob's Texas, and a group of finalists was selected to participate in the final round of auditions. Six members of the FlyGirls' previous squad were selected for a second year and will be joined by nine new dancers.

The Flyers congratulate all of the finalists and the 15 dancers who were selected to this year's team: Evelyn, Ira, Jamil, Jerrica, Kendra, Kristin, Miley, Nallely, Rashida, Stephanie, Summer, Tara, Taylor, Tonya and Valerie.

The FlyGirls combine a mix of hip-hop and street jazz for unique, crowd-pleasing performances. Throughout the year, team members will make numerous appearances in the community at various corporate and civic events.

The Fort Worth Flyers home opener is Friday, December 1 against the Bakersfield Jam at the Fort Worth Convention Center. The regular season tips off Saturday, November 25 against the Austin Toros in Austin, Texas. For more information, log on to fwflyers.com or call (817) 698-8333.


----------

